# Any squid reports?



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Especially from the Okie Dokie Pier. Need some decent bait.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

saw one squid last week at pcola beach just past the surf zone of all places. but he was a loner.

TRP


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

They only around when its cold?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

It was this past saturday night and man was it frosty! 

TRP


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would catch them all the time at Ft. Pickens. You have to go at night and bring a work light. I caught about 20 in three cast last time I went, in the spring. Best calamari ever!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do they have the bigger ones like in the Pacific in the Gulf?


----------

